# Inara - Wirehair mini dachshund



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I keep shaking my head at how cute this little girl is... Her name is Inara and she's a black/tan wirehair girl (with a bit of white). She just has me laughing all the time!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh she is precious!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

She's a very pretty little one ... I like the white markings on her. Do they go away as she grows? Or will they stay? Or just something you don't quite know? Haha.

I have to say though, out of the Dachshunds, Long-Haired really are my favorites.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Malorey said:


> She's a very pretty little one ... I like the white markings on her. Do they go away as she grows? Or will they stay? Or just something you don't quite know? Haha.
> 
> I have to say though, out of the Dachshunds, Long-Haired really are my favorites.


They'll stay on her - it's the piebald gene that is causing that. Her mother is a piebald so she got a bit of it as well.

I have been asked to choose which one is my favorite, and I really can't decide. One moment it's the longhairs because they're so fluffy and laidback. The next it's the shorthairs because they have gorgeous SHINY coats. And the next it's the wirehairs because they have the insane personality.

Here's Inara and her shorthair brothers and sister:
Firefly's Puppies - 12 weeks - Miniature Dachshund Puppies - YouTube


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

LOVE the Firefly names! I want ALL the baby doxies! So sweet!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great video! They are such happy, active little babies. Are they all spoken for already? What age do you send them off to their new homes?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She is a doll, I love tri colors. Very pretty puppy. The wirehair is adorable. Congrats on that lovely pup.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh she is a cutie!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> Great video! They are such happy, active little babies. Are they all spoken for already? What age do you send them off to their new homes?


I don't think I'm allowed to say if they're spoken for or not (board rules)... But, they normally go off at around 10 weeks... Depends on the puppy.

This whole litter really cracks me up!


----------

